

Bug Labs sells out of first batch of open-source mobile devices - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/3/bug_labs_founder_sold_out_of_open_source_mobile_devices

======
mikesabat
The website says to drop in the office if you're interested in the project.
That's exactly what I did. I saw the bug live and met some of the team. This
device is impressive and there is a lot more just around the corner from this
company.

------
pmorici
I'd be interested to see how the BUG compares to other small embedded
platforms such as the Gumstix (<http://gumstix.com/>) and Virtual Cogs
(<http://www.virtualcogs.com/>)

Just from a quick glance the BUG seems to be faster over all and includes
polished packaging. However, I don't like how the BUG dev kit looks to be very
Java Eclipse centric. The Gumstix provides a complete buildroot build
environment which is probably more conducive to serious low level hacking, if
the bug provides this they don't make it obvious on their website.

The BUG is also twice as expensive at the Gumstix though it does have better
specs.

------
marcus
I wanted to buy one, but in the end decided that if I buy one I'll devote too
much time to it, time that I really need to spend on my startup.

------
ardit33
ha... Just b/c they say they "Sold out" doesn't mean they sold a lot. They
could have had only 10 units to sell.

~~~
omouse
It's easier to make 100s of units than 10s of units. Unless you're a couple of
guys making them manually heh.

